# Dirty Ferret Nation



## macydingus (Apr 15, 2017)

My friend sent me a picture the other day of a used double unit ferret nation for 100 in a town a bit away from mine. I bought it because I wanted to upgrade my rats. (The cage I have right now houses 2 rats but is still very suitable). Anyway, when I was cleaning the pans, I noticed some spots dry white ish. I don't have any alternative cleaning supplies for pets so I've been using vinegar in a spray bottle. What do you guys suggest I use along with that? Also, what could the white spots be and how could I get them off?


----------



## macydingus (Apr 15, 2017)

Here is a picture of what the stains look like


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

I get the same marks on my pans, it's usually from pee. Even when cleaned there sometimes is a stain even when all the smell is gone, like if you've spilled something on a shirt even when washed there is still a mark. What I do to clean it is fill the bathtub with warmish water and baby shampoo or organic soap so its bubbly, that toss the pans in there to soak for an hour or two. You'll most likely need to put something heavy on the pan to make it sink. After, rise with cold water and dry than spray down with vinegar and wipe down. Hopefully it will work for you and congrats of the new cage!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

It sounds like "urine scale". If the above posts solution doesn't work, try the solution described in this article: http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-remove-urine-scale-from-a-pets-cage/


Alternatively, I find that the natures miracle spray for small animals does a great job of removing any dried urine or fecal material (or any material, for that matter) from my cage. I just spray it down, wait a minute or so, then wipe it up. I use this regularly for cage cleaning, and it has the added benefit of eliminates odor, as well as drying within minutes.
Here is a link to the natures miracle spray: https://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/... Small Pet,utm_campaign:GSC - PLA - Specialty


----------



## macydingus (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi! I bought that spray today and have had it sit on my pans for 5 minutes. I have scrubbed off almost two pans already with a toothbrush and the spots have dried back. I believe if I just cover it it won't cause any harm as Ive cleaned the pans in many different ways. I've already soaked them in hot water for two hours and given every pan the vinegar and toothbrush/ paper towel treatment


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

They should be fine even though you can't get the stain off. When I had hamsters, my cages would often develope stains like yours. None of my hamsters were ever effected by them, so I'd assume that rats also wouldn't be adversely effected.


----------



## Mait (Apr 24, 2017)

Borax 20 mule team. You can also scrub with baking soda to try to scrape off a top layer. Both are extreamly cheap. Baking soda also helps to neutralize smells and is pet friendly. Just rinse really well.


----------



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

You can use bleach so long as it's diluted (I think the recommend dilution is 1 parts bleach to 9 parts water) and then let it dry in the sun if possible. If the stains are still there after that then it shouldn't be a problem, it's just a stain, the pains will be disinfected.


----------



## WelshRat (May 3, 2017)

When I had a pee stain on a hamster cage tray as a child my mother soaked it in some descaler (the stuff that cleans kettles and washing machines) and the stains came right off. The calcium deposit on the tray from the pee is the same stuff that clogs washing machines/pipes, just make sure you rinse it well afterwards.


----------

